# WHICH CITY IS MIAMI OF EUROPE?



## MetroStar (Aug 24, 2005)

*Miami is the America's vacation centre.It has inumerable hotel and recreation facilities.Of course there is no such place in Europe.But which city do you think is closer?*


----------



## MetroStar (Aug 24, 2005)

Go go go !!!Vote now!!!


----------



## MetroStar (Aug 24, 2005)

I made a mistake.I added Malaga 2 times.Please vote only the first Malaga.Thank you.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Tromso.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Thessaloniki


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Tel-Aviv is very eclectic too, isn't it? I would think that is the closest if I had to choose one.


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

Antalya


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

If you watch well EU, you see that it's like US but inverted (also USA started from east to west and EU from west to east), actually so Spain is our Florida (lot of english and german go there for their retirements indeed), now to select a spanish coastal city to compare it with miami can be harder. It would be an insult to say Barcelona since the city is far ahead of Miami, Valencia can be closer. Indeed Miami welcomes a lot of people from Cuba and Valencia a lot from South America, also Benidorm is close to Valencia and is a big land for vacations.

Valencia !


----------



## MetroStar (Aug 24, 2005)

I think Spain and Italy are California and Greece is Florida.Because in California there is also indusrty compared to Florida which is only tourism.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

In terms of what?
:?


----------



## UICist (Feb 24, 2006)

IMHO, Barcelona or Bilbao.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Athens Southern Suburbs definetly.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Lisbon!!! =D


----------



## Crocodine (Feb 20, 2005)

Benidorm.


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

I think there should have been Antalya instead


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Gee, I didn't know that Tel-Aviv is situated in Europe.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

What about Benidorm as a sort of "European Miami"?


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Top US Tourist Destinations

1	New York City
2	Los Angeles
3	Miami
4	Orlando
5	San Francisco
6	Las Vegas
7	Oahu/Honolulu
8	Washington, DC
9	Chicago
10	Boston


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Istanbul no doubt! Miami straddles North & South America, the Atlantic & the Caribbean. Istanbul straddles Europe & Asia, the Balkans & the Middle East. Actually, though, makes much more sense to call Miami "the Istanbul of the America's" since it's just emerged as "The Capital of the America's" over the past several decades. While cosmopolitan Istanbul has been a bridge between "East" & "West" for over a thousand years.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

In tourism Málaga (Costa del Sol) and Miami are similars, Málaga has luxurious villas, is one of the principal tourist centers of Europe. Thousands of persons buy apartments or houses (Marbella,Estepona, Benalmadena... etc)... a lot of golf resorts,hospitals, aquatic parks and km of beachs..


----------

